# New tyre, white gloop



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

So the fool of a tyre fitter thought it would be a good idea to leave lots of the white gloopy stuff over my two new tyres. I didn't pick the car up or I would have said something. 
Anyho, I have washed the car and there is still signs of the stuff  any tips to help me remove..........pretty please :thumb:


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Would you rather he did not use it, and forced the tyre on?

It's only essentially soap, and generally comes off with a sponge or stuff brush.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Ballbagracer said:


> So the fool of a tyre fitter thought it would be a good idea to leave lots of the white gloopy stuff over my two new tyres. I didn't pick the car up or I would have said something.
> Anyho, I have washed the car and there is still signs of the stuff  any tips to help me remove..........pretty please :thumb:


It's tyre soap and is put on to prevent damage to the wheel. It's water soluble so will wash off with hot soapy water and shampoo.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ballbagracer said:


> So the fool of a tyre fitter thought it would be a good idea to leave lots of the white gloopy stuff over my two new tyres. I didn't pick the car up or I would have said something.
> 
> Anyho, I have washed the car and there is still signs of the stuff  any tips to help me remove..........pretty please :thumb:


I think it's a grease to aid putting the new tyres on the rims, which whilst being a bit of a pain is much preferable to me than damaged rims ...

What products have you tried ? Have you tried a good APC mixture ?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Your normal car shampoo will get it off no problem.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

It’s just tyre paste & will wash off,,I don’t personally use the white stuff just for this reason I hate to see it on newly fitted tyres so I use a liquid tyre lube which is black.

Andy


----------



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks fellas. 
I know what it is but what I don't want is a guy that has no interest in his job that he can't be bothered to keep the tyre clean (couldn't be bothered to put lock nut away and put way to much air in tyres) I won't be using him again. I am surprised on a detailing forum at a couple of the responses! as I mentioned before the car/tyres have been washed but the white stain is still there? I will have another go.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> I know what it is but what I don't want is a guy that has no interest in his job that he can't be bothered to keep the tyre clean


I think you're expecting way to much. I would never expect a tyre fitter to wash the fitting soap off, even if they do have the facilities and equipment to wash customers tyres.

I also wouldn't expect the lock nut to b put away for me, I normally leave it on the passenger seat when the car goes to any garage, I would expect it to be left out when I collect the car.

I think calling the guy a fool is pretty harsh.

Get some decent tyre cleaner and a tyre briush and it'll come off no pronlem.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Ballbagracer said:


> Thanks fellas.
> I know what it is but what I don't want is a guy that has no interest in his job that he can't be bothered to keep the tyre clean (couldn't be bothered to put lock nut away and put way to much air in tyres) I won't be using him again. I am surprised on a detailing forum at a couple of the responses! as I mentioned before the car/tyres have been washed but the white stain is still there? I will have another go.


I've never had a tyre fitter remove it, and to be fair I wouldn't want them to, leave them to fit the tyres. I've had some nightmares with tyre monkeys and always ask them politely to look after my wheels. I have a good indi that knows the score with me.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ballbagracer said:


> Thanks fellas.
> I know what it is but what I don't want is a guy that has no interest in his job that he can't be bothered to keep the tyre clean (couldn't be bothered to put lock nut away and put way to much air in tyres) I won't be using him again. I am surprised on a detailing forum at a couple of the responses! as I mentioned before the car/tyres have been washed but the white stain is still there? I will have another go.


Ive had this exact expericence with my brand new set of 3sdm 0.05 monoblock wheels, no damage to the wheels but coverd in white tyre soap and ........

Ive got to agree with most other members, the white stuff aids the tyre installation and minimizes damage to your wheel.

You took it to a tyre fitters to have a tyre fitted and it was done, they got some white stuff on the tyres so what, the guy probaly has no interest in his job due to customers whining about the white stuff on their tyres.

Every one on this forum would have been in your situation, getting tyres fitted and having white stuff on, its part of havving them fitted, no one expects a tyre fitter to clean them after.

The only time ive had tyres fitted to alloys without the white stuff issue is when buying a new set of alloys from Pnues online and having the tyre fitting package when you buy both from them, but even then they wash the wheels and you pay 35 for the fitting service.


----------



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, excuse me fellas


----------

